# New aircraft design puts passengers face-to-face



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 21, 2009)

> Air travel is being overhauled with a new aircraft design which plans to seat passengers facing each other in rows.
> The controversial design is intended to save space and money and could see 50 per cent more passengers packed on to each plane.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-12...-face-face.html

Hey, this could work for trains too...I bet it makes it kinda hard to go to the restroom though.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 21, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> > Air travel is being overhauled with a new aircraft design which plans to seat passengers facing each other in rows.
> > The controversial design is intended to save space and money and could see 50 per cent more passengers packed on to each plane.
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever the pennypinchers get an idea like that, they should test it out on the board of directors first.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't military transports operate with _all _seats facing the rear? This makes it more likely that passengers will survive in a crash. It has been advocated for civilian jetliners as well, but is considered "impractical."


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 22, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Don't military transports operate with _all _seats facing the rear? This makes it more likely that passengers will survive in a crash. It has been advocated for civilian jetliners as well, but is considered "impractical."


If you look at the OP link, face to face.

I don't really know, so googling;

C-17 transport.

C-130 seats.

As far as survivability in a crash, I dunno, airplanes tend to come apart when flown into the ground, I don't think it would make a lot of difference.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 22, 2009)

I remember flying on a (IIRC) USAir about 30-40 years ago that had a row of facing seats with a table in between (much like the AE or some other trains). I think it was a BAC-111.

With the current seat pitch being 31"-33" - I'd hate to be sitting face to face! And if they are like in the picture,  - you think sitting in the mafia seat in the 3 seat booth of the CCC is bad! I'd hate to be there on a 10 hour flight!


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 22, 2009)

Southwest Airlines used to have 1 or 2 rows that faced each other. Facing backwards is interesting when landing. Just relax and get smooshed into your seat.

The problem with these rows was leg room _when_ someone was sitting opposite you. You were always playing footsies with them whether you wanted to or not. If there wasn't anyone opposite you, it was nice to put your feet up on the opposing seat.

I haven't seen this with SWA in quite some time though.


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't fly very much, but definetly was on a SWA flight in 1996 from Love to New Orleans that a set of backward facing seats.

That new design has no side bolsters on the seats. At takeoff and landing it would probably get very uncomfortable.


----------



## jis (Sep 24, 2009)

It is not at all clear to me how the scheme shown in the picture will increase capacily when compared to 31" pitch 10 abreast seating in a 777 or even 6 abreast seating in a 737 or A320. I seriously wondered if this was an article in _the Onion_ or something.


----------

